# Public Bow Hunting in NE Ohio



## TheSportsGuyDM (Jul 18, 2004)

Greetings,

I am getting back in to the swing of things in NE Ohio and am preparing to get back into my tree stand after a few years away. Work and finances have finally given me the opportunity to do so. I have never bow hunted in NE Ohio, as I am originally from Columbus, and I am looking for places to hunt. I have been on the ODNR Web site and know of public hunting grounds, but I am looking for information as to places that might actually produce nice deer. Any help would be great. I do not need anyone's super secret location, but general help will be appreciated.

Feel free to personal message me if you do not want to share with the public, however, I am not against helping another hunter with some of the same issues.

Thanks!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

go to the odnr websiye and find grand river wildlife area. #2 would be the public hunting on rapids rd just east of ladue reservoir,north of rt 422. ,third would be west branch st pk.


----------



## TheSportsGuyDM (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks for the help. I already had LaDue and West Branch downloaded. I will get Grand River.


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

nock on some doors in the norton or sharon center area deer populations are high and nice bucks common remember you only need a tree not a forest. I have 4 p&y bucks from 12 minutes from akron in these areas. main thing is dont get discouraged took me a long time to get my spots


----------

